# New Whia toolset for Aster, Accucraft,Regner



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Being I have had many requests of where to get the needed tools for normal work and overhauling I have worked with Whia to create a special set that includes all the required tools in one set and comes with a pouch.

This is a exclusive toolset to The Train Department and available at this time. previously 3 separate sets were needed along with a few individual tools.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Assuming they haven't changed anything, I can vouch for the quality of Whia. I've had mine for 20 years, and they are great. Their heads fit fasteners perfectly, they're just the right size, and their handles are comfortable and make it easy to give the right torque.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I have been using Wiha tools for about 10 years now, still going as new. Goes to say you always get what you pay for in tools.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Could you pull the tools our of the pouch so we can see what exactly is included?

I have Wiha tools and am impressed with the quality also.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Could you list the toosl in the pouch?

Chuck


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck;

Click on the link to Jason's site. They are listed there.

Yours,
David Meashey

P.S. 13 tools + 1 pouch


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

*tools*

Hey guys,
Jason has an excellent web site that is a link in his signature. Went and scrolled down to;
http://www.thetraindepartment.com/tools/hand-tools/

Great job Jason!
Larry


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

From Jason's Web site:

"Whia Metric Live Steam Tool Set
Special tool set custom tailored for Aster, Accucraft and Regner with most all tools needed for routine maintance and overhauling all stored in a convienent pouch. 14 pcs total

Slotted 2.5mm, 3.5mm
Phillips #00, #0
Allen .09mm, 1.3mm, 1.5mm
Nut Driver 2mm, 3mm, 4mm, 5mm, 5.5mm, 1/8" 

Prive $85.00"

Not sure why he has called it METRIC, as there seem to be a couple of interlopers!
One problem that I have found with the Wiha (note correct spelling!) nut drivers, is that they are too deep of a socket if you want to use it to hold and 'push' against a screw, as there is nothing to push against, so I use my Aster one anyway.
However deep sockets do have their use I guess.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

For nut drivers, when they are too deep, i put in a small plug of folded paper to take up the space. It sticks in well enough to not fall out, and with a pair of sharp tweezers can be pulled out easily.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link and post, its permitted for others to post a link to my site but If I post it its not allowed, at least when Shad owned the site. 

The kit is all metric but Accucraft likes to use a 1/8" hex on some crossheads and valve gear so I included it. 

As to the deep socket I take a 4mm long bolt of each one and insert backwards on all mine personal ones. Been that way for a ling time. Once in though they really done come out too easy. I guess you can snip the head of and pop in that way you can grab with tweezers also. 

I only have 2 sets left of the initial trial batch but more sets are coming in shortly.

Also the Wiha spelling was corrected, I have a habit of typing faster than my fingers move and type with only 5 fingers. My typing teacher from 6th grade I'm sure is not happy.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The link in your sig worked just fine!


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had a set of the nut drivers for quite awhile now and love them. The markings on them are really easy to read and they stay in the pouch until you need them.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

_"I've had a set of the nut drivers for quite awhile now and love them. The markings on them are really easy to read and they stay in the pouch until you need them."

_AND they don't roll off the bench!Larry


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

redbeard said:


> _"I've had a set of the nut drivers for quite awhile now and love them. The markings on them are really easy to read and they stay in the pouch until you need them."
> 
> _AND they don't roll off the bench!Larry


ONLY if you take the time to put them back in the pouch.
I find that I never have time for that luxury, BUT if you put them down with the handle towards yourself, then they won't roll off the bench, unless your bench has no sides or back.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

*Whoops!*

_"AND they don't roll off the bench!Larry"

" ONLY if you take the time to put them back in the pouch.
I find that I never have time for that luxury, BUT if you put them down with the handle towards yourself, then they won't roll off the bench, unless your bench has no sides or back.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada"

_Whoops I missed on that one.....should have read 

AND THEN they don't roll of the bench!

Mine have not seen the pouch since I got them..............
Larry


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

DEEP SOCKETS

Rather than filling deep sockets with paper, etc., consider using beeswax to fill the socket. Beeswax is just sticky enough to hold whatever nut you are working with. In addition, if you are having a hard time starting a slot-head screw, a little beeswax on the blade will hold the screw in place till you get it started. 

Best of all, the wax won't damage anything it comes in contact with.

By the way, I'm not the source of this great idea, it came from the ever smiling John G., from St. Louis.

Will


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

If I need to hold the nut or bolt I just put a drop of heavy oil or grease on it and the nut driver holds quite well and the oil or grease is easy to remove. And in the need to start a nut on a very long threaded rod, it is very easy to remove the paper towel. 
That is a great idea to use the bees wax application on starting screws with phillips head or flat blade screw drivers, will hold them much better than heavy oil or grease, thanks for sharing.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> From Jason's Web site:
> 
> "Whia Metric Live Steam Tool Set
> Special tool set custom tailored for Aster, Accucraft and Regner with most all tools needed for routine maintance and overhauling all stored in a convienent pouch. 14 pcs total
> ...


David
Stick a little cotton in the sockets.
Some one may have answered this a little later.


----------

